# Pool Filter Sand & Plants Guidance



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been doing some research but I get conflicting information. And I have yet to hear and see any proof of growing carpeting plants with pool filter sand as a substrate. Has anyone actually root tabbed pool filter sand and grown high tech plants. I wanna carpet some dwarf hairgrass in my PFS and just wanna know if that possible with root tabs in the sand and perhaps liquid ferts. I've heard the sand is too fine and doesn't allow for good root health. Any info is helpful!


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

I've grown plants in poolfilter sand. Plants grow great ans very easy to plant in, so no issue there.

The downsides I found was the color, don't really like it. Sand grains are so small and light its easy to suck some up with the filter,siphon what have you. Since it's easily disturbed, it's easy to get some grains between whatever your cleaning your glass with and the glass, scratching it.

Also, with so fine sand there is quiet a large chance for Anaerobic pockets in the substrate, the thicker layer of substrate the higher the chance.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Never used pool filter sand, but have used playsand several times, and sometimes as deep as five inches towards the back.
Will be both anaerobic and aerobic bacteria in substrates in mature tank's .
Would not fret over hydrogen sulfide boogey man, for once the gas is released for whatever reason, and it makes contact with oxygen in the water,it is rendered into harmless sulfates.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have 2-3" of pfs. I just haven't tried it and wanted to see if anyone has done it without dirt and just root tabs or liquid ferts. Or maybe both. I currently have a couple crypts planted but too recent to notice any growth.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've used locally collected sand in a 1.5 gallon tank to excellent effect. Microsword took to it right away, rooting quickly and easily, and right now I'm working on some marselia minuta that's having similar success. 

Only ferts I'm using are Osmocote root tabs


----------

